# Finally priced out of a hunt.



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

With diesel hitting 3.59 a gallon. I am finally going to be priced out of a hunt. Two birds are not worth the 130.00 gas bill. This is the first time in 29 years that I have ever decided that hunting is not worth the bill. 

I hope those that do go out after the chickens will have a great time.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Bummer. Gas prices have hurt a lot of hunters this year.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Maybe you need to make some biodiesel it cost 1.00 $ a gallon. Get with the program>


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Geeeez, if you think driving 130 miles is pricey, try driving 890 miles. :shock: 

To me it's worth it. You'll spend the money anyway, might as well be having fun.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats sucks man. it's hurting my pockit book. but o well im got to do what i love. i live life once and that it. might as well injoy it why i can.hope you can still get out and get you some birds this weekend and the rest of the year.I agree with tex to.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex, I would spend 1500.00 on a 5 day hunt at 3 birds a day. That is more enjoyable, then a half day at 130.00 just in fuel, to me it is not worth it anymore. 

I still plan on going out. But I am going to be picky and plan more, then just decide at the last minute to run out to the old stomping grounds. With all of the animals that I hunt, I guess it is now time to start picking what animals are really worth pursuing. **O**


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yup, the good ol days are gone.

I used to take my shotgun to school, put it together in the hall at my locker when the bell rang, throw on my vest as I walked out the door, and hunt pheasants all afternoon till dark. 
This was in Murray circa 1979. Now, you can't even find pheasants where they are supposed to be, and if you took a shotgun to school you'd get arrested and go to kid jail. :?


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Yup, the good ol days are gone.
> 
> I used to take my shotgun to school, put it together in the hall at my locker when the bell rang, throw on my vest as I walked out the door, and hunt pheasants all afternoon till dark.
> This was in Murray circa 1979. Now, you can't even find pheasants where they are supposed to be, and if you took a shotgun to school you'd get arrested and go to kid jail. :?


Murray circa 1979 sounds a lot like Layton circa 1989. Man, I miss the good ol' days!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Tex-O-Bob, my first teaching position was at Hillcrest Jr. High in 1975. I taught the choirs and help Ron Hawn coach football. We took state with Steve Davies as the running back. *()* Could we have possibly been aquainted back then? I taught there three years before going back to school to work on a Masters. Back then, we could pheasant hunt the river bottoms which are all now homes, etc. I believe I killed a bird or two there.

By the way, I would have been known as Mr. Dunn or Coach Dunn.

But I do know what utfireman is talking about. Just driving to Benson, taking my boat, and waisting 4 hours on a fruitless hunt makes one question the expense. I won't even have a chance to go out again before the hunt is over! I have a meeting in SLC next Sat., and most of my evenings are tied up with meetings or playing guitar for Mt. Crest's musical or making candy. I'm really bummed. Gues I'll have to take the dog(s) to a pheasant club to get them on to some birds. I hope the price of them hasn't gone up, but it will have to sooner or later. I'm even debating going down to Parker Mt. to fill my doe pronghorn tag! I probably will, but that makes for some pretty expensive steaks! At least I won't have to travel too far for my cow elk, as it's on the Ogden-South Cache unit.


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

being a new hunter in utah I have driven all over to find places to hunt on public ground. I have looked at hunting ranches and what not and they are expensive. So for me it is a toss up of spending the money on gas to drive to hopefully find something to hunt or go and be guaranteed I will see the birds I want to hunt. I am not 100% sold on paying to hunt on a ranch or preserve as I still see it as a way for us to loose our public lands. The better option I would think would be to do what I have done over the past few years and that is to go as a group where everyone chips in for gas. I have done this for 90% of my fishing trips where it is like 4 people going so gas is split 4 ways which saves on everyones pocket book. Same with camping trips cause it gets expensive to haul around a 5,000 pound trailer so we usually go as a group and split gas costs. It is easier to swallow 40 bucks in gas than it is to swallow 100+ for gas. Just a thought although if since I don't know really anyone in Utah that does hunt I do go by myself so if you want to get out and go hunting in Utah and the cost of gas is of concern for you just drop me a line and I would be happy to to go and drive.


----------

